# BMX für 6 jährigen



## Noyb (23. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

mein Sohn ist mit seinen 5 1/2 ziemlich klein (ca. 107 cm mit 19kg, mit 6 sollte er bei 110cm liegen und mit 7 bei ca. 115cm), hat aber Interesse an BMX bekundet.

Er fährt seitdem er 4 ist Fahrrad (16") und das inzwischen sehr sicher. Vor ca. 3-4 Monaten waren wir ausnahmsweise mal wieder mit seinem Laufrad (14") unterwegs und zufällig an einem versteckten Dirtpark gestoßen. 

Da ist er dann jauchzend mit seinem Laufrad drüber geheizt und hat vor allem bei der Strecke mit den kleineren Hügeln auch ein paar Sprünge gemacht. Er hatte seinen Spaß und wollte wissen ob er das auch mit seinem Fahrrad machen kann. Das hatte ich dann verneint, da sein Rad 10kg wiegt und es ein Alltagsrad ist und nicht dafür tauglich. 

Ich habe ihm allerdings versprochen, dass wenn er sich mal richtig mit seinem normalen Rad ablegt und sich dann wieder draufsetzt und weiterfährt, ich mir über den Kauf einen BMX Rades Gedanken machen würde. Geld in etwas investieren nur um dann beim ersten Mal Umfallen festzustellen, dass er dann nicht mehr will, wollte ich dann auch nicht.

Jetzt ist es soweit, er hat mit seinem Rad einen ordentl. Salto hingelegt (nachdem ich gebremst habe und er seinen Sicherheitsabstand zu mir nicht eingehalten hat und mir hintendrauf geknallt ist) und ist ohne groß zu heulen aufgestanden und nach kurzer elterlicher Begutachtung wieder auf sein Rad drauf.

Ich habe von BMX keine Ahnung und werde da mal die Tage in einen Laden vorbeischauen, welches auf BMX spezialisiert ist (normalerweise bin ich ein Freund von gebrauchten Sachen in dem Alter, aber hier sind dann doch bestimmte Sicherheitsaspekte die geklärt werden müssen, von denen ich keine Ahnung habe und ich dementsprechend von einem Gebrauchtkauf doch eher Abstand nehmen würde).

Vorab wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen worauf ich denn im allgemeinen achten sollte und auch welche Größe für meinen Sohn in Anbetracht seiner geringen Körpergröße geeignet wäre. Vielleicht sagt ihr aber auch, eher noch warten bis er ein bisserl gewachsen ist oder ihr ratet im allgemeinen davon ab, da ich ja selber wenig bis gar keine Ahnung von BMX habe (wobei ich mich dann doch mehr mit der Materie beschäftigen würde). Fahren würde er denke ich vorerst überwiegend auf dem Dirtpark, wobei nicht allzuweit von uns auch ein klassischer Skatepark ist.

Habe im Forum hier ein bisschen gestöbert, aber die Kids sind dann doch alle locker 10-15 cm größer als mein Sohn in den Beiträgen.

Über jede Info bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Juli 2021)

Evtl so was !
Bzw ne Nummer kleiner.
Schau dich einfach in dem verlinkten Shop um.
Top Jungs👍
Jung ist er das stimmt,aber wenn se Spaß haben.
Kann man nicht nein sagen oder😉
Die meisten BMX Räder haben nur hinten eine Bremse.
Immer bedenken das sind keine Räder zum Tourenfahren.
Sondern für Tricks,Springen usw…








						Radio Bikes "Revo 18" 2021 BMX Rad - 18 Zoll | Red | kunstform BMX Shop & Mailorder Deutschland
					

Radio Bikes "Revo 18" 2021 BMX Rad - 18 Zoll | Red, einfach online bestellen. Beratung von BMXern & kostenfreier Versand in D ab 99€ Bestellwert jetzt im kunstform BMX Shop!




					www.kunstform.org


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (24. Juli 2021)

Einfach mal die Tabelle studieren.





						BMX Kids | kunstform BMX Shop & Mailorder Deutschland
					

BMX Kids, einfach online bestellen. Beratung von BMXern & kostenfreier Versand in D ab 99€ Bestellwert jetzt im kunstform BMX Shop!




					www.kunstform.org
				



Nicht zu groß kaufen! Viele Kinder bekommen ein 20“ von den Eltern, damit sie reinwachsen können. Bis sie reingewachsen sind, haben die Kinder aber den Spass verloren, da es einfach nicht funktioniert. Vor allem nicht, wenn die Rahmenlänge nicht passt. Die 20“ BMX gibt es mit verschiedenen Oberrohrlängen, damit man auch mit über 1,90 noch Spass hat.


----------

